# doe kidded last night ~ doesn't wasn't to get up



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

She kidded triplets. The last one was presented wrong and it took awhile us to get her out. My doe now doesn't want to get up. She is exhausted. I have given her nutridrench, and b1 gel with probiotics. She won't drink. I tried warm molasses water. Is there anything else I should be doing?

Ooh I also just have her a little bamamine paste for pain. We are worried.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has she passed her placenta?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You need to try to get her up...if she seems weak ,especially in the rear legs she may have Ketosis...Propelyne glycol, Mollasses or Karo as a drench is needed...B complex and/ or Thiamine as a support

http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goat_Ketosis or Pregnancy Toxemia in the Doe.pdf


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay I looked she was fine prior to kidding and during till the last baby got stuck. We have her more nutridrench because I didn't give her the recommended amount to begin with. She tried to get up. But couldn't stay up. She had been belching allot.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can they bloat After kidding


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you felt internally for a tear? Does she have fever? Im still thinking Ketosis... since she is weak...it wont hurt to treat her....the nutra dench is a good call...it will help....I would treat asap to give her the best chance..

I have not heard of bloated after kidding....??


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Is she grinding her teeth? Will she eat anything? What else can you tell us? If it's ketosis, you have to act fast and get the calcium level up with CMPK, and dose with propylene glycol or Nutri-drench (which has propylene glycol in it.) You've got to get her rumen going if she's not eating- if she starts drawing on her own reserves the liver will produce ketones which can damage the liver. How does her breath smell? Different? Kinda' sweet, or real strong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also keep up with the banamine. Could be a pinched nerve or something from the dystocia.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep talked with my vet and that was what he thought. She is trying to get up. I dosed her to small of Ann amount of banamine so I just gave her the rest which will help. Hopefully


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its good you are right on top of it..: ) Catching it quick and giving the nutr drench was good work!!..keep it up with aggressive vigor!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for your help. W are still working with her and I have another doe in labor so in the barn anyways. I really really hope this one goes smooth. We have had a rough year.I have one more after that and we lost our buck this year and I really want to keep a doeling from one of my does.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish you all the best : ) many blessings


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Treating her for milk fever.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I am praying for you. I can only imagine how frantic it is with a doe waiting to kid and your sick girl ......Keep us posted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing the right thing, praying for her.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you! I am frustrated that I called the vet and he didn't mention it. It wasnt till a good friend called to check on everybody that said it was milk fever. Just hope it isn't to late.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm praying for you and her, and the other doe in labor! I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just checked on her and fed her babies. She is alert, eating hay and calling to tru's babies in the next kidding stall. I have Herseys babies in a xlarge kennel in my dairy. I will take them to her in the morning so she can see them. Till she is on her feet and stable I won't leave them with her. Getting her on her feet is next. I gave her more meds but on got an ounce in this time. She is very busy eating and fought me. Yeah! Happy dance that she is showing improvement. I know we have a ways to go but we have to start somewhere.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yay that is awesome news!!!! So glad. I had my old doe do a similar thing last year after kidding....but she didn't make it. Treated her for everything under the sun....but she was really old.....She lasted a few days but never showed any improvement....SO it is brilliant that your girl is eating now - obviously on the mend due to your very quick action When is your last doe due?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think she is due around the 14th. Hershey was up and eating this morning so I took her babies to her. She took them right back. I put them in a kennel in her stall while I came back in to make breakfast and the kids of to school.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing OK. I had a doe that was down with milk fever really bad, taught the kids to nurse, as she was laying down, she wasn't able to get up for a few days. 
I felt, having the kids away from her, may depress her more, that she may just give up. So if you can, allow them to be with her, if you prefer supervised visits, that is up to you. 

Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I tend to agree with Tothboar..if she is calling to the kids next door she is lonely for them...I would check on the often to be sure hey are eating well..: ) Good job on everything..


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent News! Yay for happy endings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep put the kids with her after breakfast. They are now nursing of mom. W still have work to do on that but a step in the right direction. She is looking great. I couldn't be happier with how this turned out.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great news, so glad to hear it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

love it : ) congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific to hear, keep up the good work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So glad she is doing better!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

That is such a great outcome! You did a great job. Be proud of yourself. Even when bad stuff happens, we learn from it and can pass that experience on to others.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! This has been a rough year. We lost our buck in February, then had a break in the dairy with grain overload and doe aborted triplet Bucklings 15 days from due date and now this. I really need things to go easier for us. It has all been a learning experience and hopefully can Pass it on to someone else.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes it can be tough, I am hoping for you a great year and beyond.


----------

